# question for breeders out there



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a question about response time from breeders. here is the deal. I contacted a breeder last week and she seemed really responsive and lively and just seemed to be a good choice for me as she will have a kitten ready for me in a couple of weeks. I looked at a couple of pictures and talked to her about my options and felt really good about everything. Well I got her address and sent her the deposit. I first got ahold of her last Tuesday, made up my mind Thursday, and mailed the money order. I got all the rest of the info last Wednesday from her and felt good about it so I sent a deposit Thursday. I emailed her the tracking info of the priority envelope and politely asked to be emailed back with conformation of receiving. I also asked for more photo's and maybe video as I am ansy and want to get to know the little guy. Well I didn't get any pics during the weekend which I understand because I know you all have lives just like the rest of us and I know I don't check my e-mail every day. I know I am not the most patient person but I have only sent one other email saying I saw that the money order was delivered on Monday of this week an wanted to make sure everything was allright with it I.e. name and everything. Well its now about to be thursday and i am now starting to worry as I have had no response since last Wednesday. I know life happens but how long until I should start to worry. I did try calling today and she didn't answer and well I am kinda stumped as to what to do. I am used to having to be prompt myself and it just seems kinda odd. Should I worry about not hearing from her for a week. I know she received the money order and I did ask her to touch base and well when I am spending this kind of money I feel its kinda what you would do. I hope I am just worrying for nothing as I like to give people the benefit of doubt as I am understanding as I know how things can get in life. what should I do? If you all need more info let me know and I will try and answer whatever i can/feel comfortable with as I also am not going to name/flame the breeder as I want to know whats going on before I make up my mind about the situation. I would appreciate any input from any breeders or ex-breeders out there.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would never send money to someone I didn't know and especially hadn't met in person. And buying from a breeder, I would go see the kittens in person and check out their web site for complaints and do tons of research on them. 

You say you "got her address" - so it wasn't on the website? 

We have a member here who did a lot of research before buying from a breeder and hopefully she'll respond with some advice.

I hope everything turns out okay. I'm just thinking a reputable breeder would have sent lots of pictures and videos, though. atback


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

Ya... i did do a lot of research is the thing and had been checking out her web site and many others for weeks as I had to decide on a breed/breeder. The reason I chose this breeder was she is going to have the cat I want available before anyone else in my state as there are only three and the other 2 will not have one until December. A big reason I did feel comfortable was because I had a long talk with her the first day and I felt good about it. Meaning I trusted my instincts about her as a person. I am a good judge of character and I everything felt right about it I just wanted to get my reserve in before one got away as I know all to well how being cautious is good, but hesitating can cost you more with purchases sometimes. It isnt a huge loss if it is worst case but if I waited I would be waiting for sure until December, not something I want to do. Also I know her address, she has a web site, and I know were she works(called me from work phone) so it isn't a situation were I didn't know were the money is really going. I really had a good feeling about it it just feels to me I should have been contacted, as I know some people who would already be flaming her hard for it but that isn't my style. how long do you think is acceptable? another couple days? a week? I wouldn't think she could take a vacation with baby kittens at home. I am also worried if anything happened to her for her sake and any kittens being alone. I tend to think about worst case scenarios in my head, so this probable isn't the case but idk...and that's the problem is idk and a simple short bug off i am working doubles this week and have kids would be better than nothing, ya know?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I suspect that I'm probably the member that Marie is referring to....

I did send a check to Holly's breeder for half the price of the kitten without meeting her...but that was after establishing that she was indeed a registered member of TICA and CFA, that there were no red flags on her website or in the phone conversations I had with her. And that I could see other breeders with her cats in their breeding lines. Basically I confirmed that she was well established. I also googled her and didn't find any complaints, saw evidence of shows she had been entered in. It did help that I found out that her husband was a police officer...figured they probably weren't ripping people off for $300 kitten deposits.

Where did you find this breeder? If you have or can find the type of info I mentioned above, she's probably just busy or away and you'll hear from her shortly. However, if you found this person someplace like Craigslist there is definitely cause for concern. Did you send the full amount for the kitten? Did she require the money order or was that your choice? The money order is a red flag for me. Was the address a real street address or was it a PO Box? If it's a street address, use Google Street View to see if you can tell whether it's a mail box place. Or if it's within reasonable distance, do a drive by.

If you never hear from her you can probably report her to the police as a scam artist, however I wouldn't expect to recover your funds. If she is a member of TICA or CFA you might be able to gain some recourse through them as I believe their business practices may affect their standing as a good member. 

Fingers and paws crossed that she's just busy or away....


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

luckily she only asked for a 100 dollar deposit and the kittens are 650 a piece so I really was thinking if it was a scam she went through a lot of work for a hundred bucks. Nice idea on the google, nice area with really nice looking houses... as far as checking if she was a registered member well I slipped there and trusted her word. i found her online after lots of searching and it seemed fine. Would never dream of getting sending the full amount I am a 23 year old man with a preganent wife and a 7 year old daughter, and as you see the age of my daughter I have been around the block more than most men my age and know not to ever pay all up front period. I also was the one with the idea for the money order, it just felt easier for me. I do know all the things I could do if it was a scam but I dont want to go there in my head as the amount of money wasn't that big, and it hasn't been long enough to go to any extreme measures. I will definatly keep posted any progress and will let you all know as soon as I do. I will be putting up a little bio of mw, my wife, my daughter and our button cat too and as I am trying to remain super optimistic I will provide pics of the new baby as soon as I hear its all good. It doesnt sound as bad to me now as I feel maybe I am being to worried, but after a week and kitten fever... well you all know how it is waiting for a kitten :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It sounds like she's just being slow to respond, and I hope that's all it is. Since she has your deposit, it really would be simply nice MANNERS to get back to you. 

Yes, Lisa (doodlebug) is the person I was talking about.  

What kind of kitty is it that you're getting? Believe me, we understand kitten fever here. 

Looking forward to your bio post.


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

He is an adorable little rag doll. I looked at alot of breeds and fell in love. actually what got me started was a darn special on animal planet. I havnt had my own cat for a year. our current cat buttons is my wives and I feel like I am stealing her away from my wife who had her before we even met. I have been hesatent to get another cat since I had to put my my childhood cat down a year ago when we found his body was infested with tumors and he was in alot of pain, and couldnt eat anymore...  I loved my tiger dearly but he was 18+ years old and even though it was hard, I made the right choice and held him to the very end. Hardest thing I ever went through  but here I am a year later and I now am finally ready for a new furry companion. I know all the things people will say about adoption but I am a stubborn man and got this little guy in my head and when I set out to do something I do it :mrgreen: 

I will now take a moment to remember him read the beautiful poem my vet gave me with a paw print from tiger on it. nicest thing my vet could have done along with letting me hold him as he passed. I MISS YOU TIGER :angel :heart 

I still have his last pics with me I will put up in the bio in memory of my childhood friend.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Tiger, but it sounds like he had a long, loving life. atback 

I just knew you were going to say Ragdoll! I love them! Was it Cats 101 that you saw?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She could be busy and/or dealing with some sort of family emergency, but manners dictate acknowledgement of receiving your deposit. I think I would leave a short message or email requesting a reply to confirm the money arrived and everything is still on track. It would be entirely up to you to let her know, or not, that you are concerned because she has received money from you and you've not heard back from her.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I can only speak for myself and unless something very serious have occured I'd give notice as soon as I've received the deposit.

For your sake I hope "life happened" and that she'll get back to you soon.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It does sound like everything is on the up and up, I'm sure you'll hear from her soon. 

Believe me, the whole forum knew about my kitten fever when I got Holly. There were regular 'watching Holly grow' threads whenever the breeder sent me new pics...which wasn't nearly often enough, even though it was almost weekly! And this went on for nearly 3 months because she was only about a week old when I committed to her. 

So...we need to see the pics you chose him from!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm going to suggest that the situation sounds a bit shaky.  I so hope I'm wrong. If you don't hear anything in a few days, I would suggest that you send a certified letter, and follow through if that does not bring results. That is not insulting; it's just cautious.

I have been on the other side. I was breeding collies, and a woman I had spoken with on the phone pulled up in a new Trans Am, and wanted the female pick of the litter to show. She stayed for hours, asking great questions, and conversing pleasantly. After visiting with the puppy and falling in love, and successfully answering my questions, she wrote me a check, and offered to give me her Visa card number or any other assurance that the check was good. By this time, we were very friendly. I had never accepted a check before. But she was a lovely girl, and mentioned her husband who had been wounded by shrapnel in a military conflict. In fact the shrapnel was near his heart, and the doctors believed it was safer to leave it there.

To make a long story short, her mother called me the next day, and with tears in her voice, told me she was caring for the pup, as her daughter rushed to the Cleveland Clinic to be with her husband. The shrapnel had to be removed as it was endangering his life. The bill had arrived for the new wall to wall carpeting, and would I please hold the check until she asked her daughter what to do. Daughter told her to ask me to wait a few days. Mother and daughter had similar voices.

The last I heard after months of this, and getting partial payment by going to a magistrate, she was in jail for writing bad checks, and her husband was holding a group of women at gun point to force his wife's release. I wrote to the jail, as I was very concerned about that little pup, to no avail.  I pray she got a good home. They probably sold her to get bail money. :? 

I'm a very trusting person, but we also have to be cautious. There are confidence people out there who are so good at their "trade," that even the magistrate was upset with me...after she spoke with him and told her about her husband with the shrapnel near his heart.


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

Well still no word as of today... I called her twice once yesterday and once today, but stopped leaving messages as I am going to give it a week, then take actions. I am sad to have to start thinking about doing this as this means I might not be getting my kitten and i am all around going to be all around bummed about the issue. I haven't been able to put up the pics as I am still trying to find the time to figure out how to do it. I appreciate all the advise but I guess I need to realize I could be getting scammed, or she is just very rude. The only explanation at this point I feel could slide would be family illness/death which I would rather be being scammed than hear of something like that, I would feel like an ass. but will keep everyone posted.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> I would rather be being scammed than hear of something like that


You're being very gracious about this. 

Does she have her own website? If it says she's a member of TICA and/or CFA, that would be my first stop to make a complaint. They do not like being represented badly by members.


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL well I have good news I did hear from her and am very happy I didn't freak to bad out, in fact she contacted me the day I started this thread, but I didn't expect yahoo mail to mis-direct a person I saved as a contact into my spam mail box... didn't expect that one. so no reason to worry I will have some awesome pics up tomorrow as I have time off in the morning. yay!!!


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

I am glad I was gracious about it cause I would feel like even more of an ass for freaking out more than I did. Already feel bad for worrying enough to start a thread about it but the internet is a crazy place and I feel good about reserving any anger till I knew for sure the situation. I am a little mad at my email though, but all I can do from here is drool over the photo's till the 11th when he comes home!!! I appreciate all the help and great advise from everyone.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!! 

See? Being kind-hearted paid off. 

Our forum photo upload isn't working, so try Photobucket or some other hosting site like that. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so happy for you! What a relief. Now all you have to do is wait...and wait..and... :wink: 

Ahh, I'm being so mean! The time will pass quickly, I'm sure.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whew! I am so glad everything worked out. Gah, computers







what can you say? 








<--me, as I wait for kitten pics.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You'll have to teach you mailbox a lesson. That kind of behaviour is unacceptable. :wink: I'm glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

We want pics, we want pics!!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Glad it all turned out OK!!!

We need a Kitten Watch!!!


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

The much awaited pictures of my new little boy :luv 






























trying to get the last picture up again as it was too big.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Worth the wait!

:heart :heart


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

Gotta love when Yahoo is the reason why you don't hear from someone! Always gotta keep an eye on the spam box, some of the weirdest stuff gets stuck in there, even when OBVIOUS spam doesn't. I don't understand the process Yahoo goes through to determine what's spam and what isn't, sometimes.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG...that face! -=swoons=- :luv


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

Doesn't he just melt your heart? The thing is I have never have had that happen with the mail boxes so I am glad I thought to check as it answered all the problems I was having. I have now moved on into a state of ecstasy waiting for the day he comes home, 6 or 7 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You know, I have a lot more experience raising kittens than you do, so if you really want the best for him you should send him to NH. I'll send him back in a few years, promise!!

Way too cute!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

But the weather is best here in San Diego for Ragdolls. You can visit all you want!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Noooo it's not!!! Big fuzzy kitties need cold weather. I can get testimony to that. Silly girl, thinking you could get that past ME!

BTW dwadamcat...does the little guy have a name? Or would you like me to name him too. It would probably be better if I named him since he'll be living here.


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

well the cutest thing is he is a discount kitty as he has "one white glove"....... because of this "defect" she dropped his price by a hundred and fifty bucks. 
she had been referring to him as Jackson(get it, the white glove) , which has caught my heart, never was a huge fan of Micheal except his old stuff in the Jackson 5 but I thought it was so cute so I told her to keep referring to him as "Jackson" he will be my little star  
and thank you for all the offers but Jackson is booked with me for the next couple of years or most likely more  
After I get him used to the collar and stable at home maybe he will decide to do a tour with me, lol.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella was given away because one of her gloves wasn't perfect, either. 

Jackson - cute name!


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

I think so, and I am not planning to breed or show the little guy, just love him his entire life. so I really don't mind little things like that because well to me it does not matter a bit.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh MY! What a precious little guy! His eyes would charm the birds out of the trees. He is just adorable!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

dwadamcat said:


> and thank you for all the offers but Jackson is booked with me for the next couple of years or most likely more


Sigh...after all the good advice we dispensed, he goes and pulls the selfish act....some people! Oh well...Holly probably isn't willing to share the spotlight anyway!

Jackson is an adorable little critter! When is he coming home?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

dwadamcat said:


> ...so I really don't mind little things like that because well to me it does not matter a bit.


I agree 100%. I LOVE Cinderella's imperfection, because if it wasn't for that, I wouldn't have her. Well, she pretty much has ME.


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

I pick Jackson up on the 11th for sure was thinking of asking her if the 10th is ok as I want to spend all Sunday getting him comfortable.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's a good idea. I got 3 of my cats on a Friday or Saturday so we'd have the whole weekend.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

such a little cutie!!!!!

:luv :luv


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

update the 11th it is, now I have to go try and resize the last picture as I guess it is too large...  im sure he will look just as cute a little smaller.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Simply adorable. :luv


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

Well sunday cannot get here fast enough!!!! I don't know how I am going to hold out for 3 days, but all I can say is the wait is agonizing. I know I am not the only one who has ever had to wait but all I have on my mind is young Jackson... :luv ... and finding out if my wife is pregnant with a boy or girl, as she keeps reminding me every time I bring up the cat. :roll: I know that's important too, but I have been through that and know the fun starts when the baby actually gets here, such exciting times all around!


----------



## DarkImager (Nov 17, 2009)

So after a little over a month, how're things going with your handsome Jackson?

Melanie


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

well I am just now getting some pictures together and will post a link to the new intro thread I am working on now. He was worth the worry, wait and money I went through to get him. I couldn't have been blessed with a more perfect companion, I will brag in the intro thread more soon


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

here is the link to his and buttons introduction 
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=63925&p=633605#p633605

Enjoy, I have so much more to post still.


----------

